# Repurposing Velour



## mightymel (Apr 9, 2016)

We are about to get a new set of stage curtains at our performing arts center this summer. For those of that have updated them, what do you do with the old curtains? Are there any creative ways anyone has repurposed them? They are about 25 years old so the flame retardancy is pretty low, if at all. Interested in hearing ideas.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 9, 2016)

Tracksuits.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 9, 2016)

Save some for the costume department.
Sew up some travel blankets/throws and sell as a fund raiser.
Use it for "super muslin" when constructing 3d scenic items, rocks, tree trunks, castle walls etc.
Whip up a bunch of Elvis and poker playing dogs paintings.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 9, 2016)

Don't let people "wear" flame retardant treated velour. All kinds of nasty rashes and reactions.


----------



## Tom Andrews (Apr 9, 2016)

Donate them to a less fortunate theater if they're halfway decent. Many places would love to have extra curtains, or even some. 
Regarding the clothing ideas, the flame retardant could be washed out. The common flame retardants used for drapery fabrics are water soluble, so a good wash will take them away. But they'll shrink the fabric a bit as well. 
While it's possible to have skin rash or other reaction to flame retardants, it's extraordinarily rare. Most people do not have any reaction whatsoever. But, if the material is going into the "real" world, it'd be good to remove the flame retardant as well as the accumulated dirt.
For your new curtains, plan on a retreatment schedule every five years or so. If they're IFR, plan on cleaning and testing for recertification every 3-5 years.


----------



## burgherandfries (Apr 12, 2016)

One of the vendors (Syracuse Scenery & Stage Lighting, i think) at USITT last year gave out swag each day made of recycled curtains. The first day was Tote bags, the second was round pot holders and the third was work aprons. I don't recommend the pot holders, as almost everyone I talked to said they started to melt after grabbing a few trays out of the oven, but the aprons and totes were nice after they were washed a few times.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 14, 2016)

I generally keep it to use for random things that need black fabric, like skirting on platforms or impromptu small curtains or such.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 14, 2016)

Just do keep in mind that just because it's no longer a "curtain" per se, it is still required to be flame retardant if it's fabric used on stage. That's the problem that I have with giving it to another theatre - like if they can't afford code compliant curtains that non-code complaint is OK. I actually have a spec section I sometimes insert that specifies getting rid of these so they can't be reused on stage.


----------



## Tom Andrews (Apr 14, 2016)

It's true about the scraps of fabric that we keep around for miscellaneous filler masking: they need to be flame retardant too. And it doesn't matter if they're used 'onstage' or 'offstage' or 'backstage'. FOH is the same too.
Regarding the curtains in Texas to be repurposed, a poorer theater might be able to afford the cost of treatment to make the curtains compliant and safe, but not afford the cost of new ones. There might even be a local theatrical/arts repurposing/recycling center which will accept donations of theatrical items.


----------

